# Spam von Usern löschen - Rechtslage?

## slick

In einer Firma XYZ in der die private Nutzung des Internets verboten ist (und auch als solche durchgesetzt wird (ist gemäß Gesetzeslage wichtig))  sollen zukünftig mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit als Spam erkannte Mails automatisch am Mailgateway gelöscht werden. Ich suche nun gesetzliche Regelungen, Aussagen dazu ob dies überhaupt statthaft ist (da es sich ja unabhängig ob Spam oder nicht um "Informationsunterdrückung" bzw. "Zensur" handelt) mit dem Ziel das die Firma XYZ dies nicht so einfach darf. Wer kann mir diesbezüglich mit Links o.ä. weiterhelfen?

Wenn ich nach Spam und Löschen o.ä. google bekomme ich ja tolle Tipps zum Umgang mit Spam, aber kann leider nix zum Thema Rechtslage in meinem Fall finden.

----------

## Earthwings

Hier ist was für den Anfang. IANAL

 *http://www.shamrock.de/spam.htm wrote:*   

> Umstritten ist bisher, ob ein Internet-Provider Spam-Mails filtern darf. Einige Juristen meinen, das sei ohne Zustimmung oder Kenntnis des Empfängers nach §303a StGB strafbar, bei Providern und Unternehmen mit privater Mail-Nutzung ferner nach §206 Absatz 2. Beispielsweise werden die Lieferbedingungen in einer per E-Mail versandten Auftragsbestätigung rechtswirksam, wenn ihnen nicht widersprochen wird. Auch könnten wertvolle Aufträge durch Filtern verloren gehen. Diesem Dilemma können die Provider entgehen, indem sie die Empfänger um Erlaubnis fragen bzw. selbst über das Filtern entscheiden lassen. In jedem Fall ist es wegen der Gefahr von fäschlich als Spam erkannten Mails (false positives) sinnvoll, den Absender über das Löschen zu informieren, auch wenn dessen Adresse häufig gefälscht ist.

 

Edit: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam#Rechtswissenschaftliche_Literatur könnte auch helfen, oder die Weblinks.

----------

## slick

Danke, klar, die einfachsten Dinge wie Wikipedia fallen einem da ja meist nicht ein. Leider sind da mehr rechtliche Aspekte zum Umgang mit den "Spamversendern" o.ä. genannt, aber weniger damit was ich gerade suche.

----------

## platinumviper

Du kannst 'mal bei http://www.dejure.org oder http://lexetius.com suchen (und im Sidebar auf "What's Related" klicken). Der Heise Verlag hat offenbar recht brauchbare Rechtsanwälte, frag da mal nach, vielleicht wird ein Artikel oder eine ganze Serie zu Internetrecht draus.

Da private Nutzung nicht erlaubt ist, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass mindestens alle eingehenden Mails der Firma XYZ gehören und sie damit machen kann was sie will. Aber IANAL

platinumviper

----------

## CoPyCaT

Es gab in diesem Jahr mal einen Artikel in der c't 04/2005 S.178

http://www.beckmannundnorda.de/karlsruhe_email_filtering.html

----------

## nic0000

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da private Nutzung nicht erlaubt ist, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass mindestens alle eingehenden Mails der Firma XYZ gehören und sie damit machen kann was sie will. Aber IANAL
> 
> 

 

Ich bin kein Jurist habe aber regelmäßig Fragestellungen aus dem Gebiet auf meinem Tisch. Ich stimme in der Hinsicht absolut mit platinumviper überein. So lange keine Privatmail zu "befürchten" ist obliegt die Verfügungsgewalt über den Gesamten Kommunikationsablauf beim Unternehmen. Es ist dem Unternehmen gestattet (im Interesse der Auftragsabwicklung) die Mails automatisch an andere Mitarbeiter umzuleiten und ähnliche späßchen zu treiben. Der Mitarbeiter hat keine Rechte an einem Kunden bzw. an Mail von einem Kunden. So ähnlich verhält es sich für den Kunden selbst. Er hat weder (solange nichts anderes Vereinbart ist) Anspruch auf Bearbeitung seiner Mail noch das dies durch einen bestimmten Mitarbeiter geschieht. Wenn das gehen würde, dann könnte ich als Kunde den Unternehmen vorschreiben welche Mitarbeiter es wo und wie einzusetzen hat. Das berührt dann wieder eine Menge andere Rechte und Regelungen.

Anders sieht es aus wenn, in den AGBs oder Verträgen etwas diesbezüglich vereinbart  worden ist.

Wir reden hier aber nur über automatische Filtermechanismen und Informationstromlenkung. Die Mail als solche unterliegt den gesetzlichen Regelungen für Telekommunikation bzw. Postgeheimnis. Auch sind Persönlichkeitsrechte des Kunden zu wahren.

grüße

nico

----------

## Marlo

Eine  *slick wrote:*   

> ...  Firma XYZ in der die private Nutzung des Internets verboten ist (und auch als solche durchgesetzt wird ...

 

...ist kein Erbringer von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen und kann mit seiner Post, ob frankiert -  unfrankiert, signiert - unsigniert, offen -verschlossen, mit Nachzahlung - ohne Nachzahlung, Angefordert - nicht Angefordert tun und lassen was sie will. Sie darf natürlich nicht die Post Dritten zugänglich machen - ist ja  klar. Aber sie kann die Briefe vom Postboten annehmen und ungeöffnet verbrennen.  Genauso kann sie alle E-Mails ungelesen löschen. 

Aber ist das schlau? Oder kurzsichtig, oder einfach nur dummes Machtgeplänkel a la  "Ich Chef du Nix".

Wenn der Chef das Sagen hat sollte er auch:

Eine Betriebsvereinbarung mit dem Betriebsrat abschließen

Alle Arbeitnehmer regelmäßig und nachprüfbar belehren

Zur Klarstellung die E-Mailadressen entpersonifizieren und neu definieren:  nicht -->   slick.in.firma.XYZ@....  sondern eher --> abteilung-verkauf@... oder  --> service-firmaXYZ@...

Bei Verstößen gegen die Betriebsordnung die arbeitsrechtlichen Konsequenzen durchziehen --> Abmahnung --> Kündigung.

Tja, was bleibt noch? Außer der Bemerkung, dass ich dort nicht gerne arbeiten würde.

Es ist für mich  mittlerweile sehr langweilig, mich mit derartigen Chefs zu unterhalten. Bei denen fehlt der gesamte Kommunikationshintergrund, also wie Menschen in einem Betrieb sich wohlfühlen,  keine Ahnung von Gruppenhydraulik, Motivationssteigerung und vor allem -> vom Business mit Menschen.

Wenn man sich die beiden nachfolgenden Fragen  unter dem Aspekt Umsatzsteigerung und Kundenbindung stellt:

Wie steigere ich die Arbeitsmotivation meiner abhangig Beschäftigten?

Wie schaffe ich ein Vertrauensverhältnis zur Firma beim Kunden? 

Erhält man, wahrscheinlich, zu dem E-Mail-Filter Thema, Löschen, Unterdrücken, Zensur,  eine andere Sichtweise.

Grüße

Ma

[EDIT]

Es fehlt hier im Forum tatsächlich ein Dauerthema: " Linux (Gentoo) in der aktuellen Rechtsprechung"

Und hier noch ein  Link (pdf) zur Rechtsicherheit.

----------

## slick

Das PDF ist gut, allerdings kommt mir dabei ein Punkt unter: Dienstlich motivierte (Privat-) Nutzung. 

Also blödes Beispiel, aber irgendwer schickt eine (private) Terminsache per E-Mail die vom Spamfilter gelöscht wird. Wer trägt dann die Kosten bei Versäumnis des Termins? Der Arbeitnehmer? Der wußte ja nix von der Mail? Der Arbeitgeber? Der hat nur sein Recht wahrgenommen.

Aber ok, falsches Forum um das tiefer zu beleuchten, ich werde mal in einem passendem posten und schauen was rauskommt. Aber danke erstmal, dachte hier hat evt. schonmal jemand direkt Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

----------

## NightDragon

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also blödes Beispiel, aber irgendwer schickt eine (private) Terminsache per E-Mail die vom Spamfilter gelöscht wird. Wer trägt dann die Kosten bei Versäumnis des Termins? Der Arbeitnehmer? Der wußte ja nix von der Mail? Der Arbeitgeber? Der hat nur sein Recht wahrgenommen. 

 

Ich würde sagen der Arbeitnehmer. Warum? Naja.

Das ist wie mit den Adressen.

Wenn Du die Post zu deinem Nachbarn kommen lässt, so hast Du das ja selbst veranlasst, das die Post wo landet, wo Du nicht die volle Kontrolle hast.

Somit ist es eigentlich eine "nicht gesicherte Zustellung".

Soll heißen, wenn der Nachbar Post auf seine Adresse adressiert wegwirft, und aber der Brief an deinen Namen gerichtet wurde, dann bist eindeutig Du Schuld.

Du hattest ja die Option die Post an deine eigene Adresse zuzustellen.

Genau so sehe ich das bei den Mails.

Wenn Du von der Firma aus, über deren Mailsystem, Mails empfängst, dann ist das wie die Post dem Nachbarn überlassen.

Oder sieht das wer anderst?

----------

## slick

Also ich habe das heute mal hier gepostet. Mal schauen was da noch rauskommt, obwohl es bisher eindeutig zu sein scheint; darf die Firma bedenkenlos.

----------

## Gibheer

also in einer ct wurde das thema mal ausfuehrlich behandelt (die ausgabe ist beim kuerzlichen umzug verloren gegangen, duerfte aber weniger als ein jahr her sein). Da war die sprache davon, dass viele Admins dafuer bestraft wurden, weil sie eben einen spamfilter installiert haben. Das ist nur erlaubt, wenn wirklich jeder Mitarbeiter seine zustimmung dazu gegeben hat. Dabei ist es voellig belanglos, ob die mitarbeiter private angelegenheiten regeln duerfen oder nicht. Nen link dazu hab ich leider auch nicht, aber ich hoffe, es hilft ein bischen.

----------

## slick

Also wenn jemand den Artikel kennt oder die Nummer der Ausgabe wäre mir damit sehr geholfen. Habe eine relativ vollständige Sammlung der ct bzw. könnte ich so besser auf die Suche gehen und IMHO habe ich auch das Jahresarchiv 04 auf CD daheim rumliegen.

EDIT: Habs gefunden. ct 04/05 S. 178Last edited by slick on Thu Oct 27, 2005 11:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gibheer

hab eben gesucht und das gefunden: http://www.msexchangefaq.de/spam/recht.htm

 *Quote:*   

> Das Filtern von SPAM ohne Zustimmung des Empfängers ist strafbar

 

----------

## macpogo

http://www.heise.de/ct/03/26/186/

----------

## Carlo

Ist doch ganz einfach: Es gibt eine allgemeine Vereinbarung über die Nutzung der EDV in der auch ein Punkt steht, daß sämtliche Emails als offizielle Firmenemails betrachtet werden und dementsprechend Spamfilter zum Einsatz kommen sowie eine zentrale Archivierung (rechtlich imho unabdingbar) stattfindet. Die unterschreibt jeder Mitarbeiter oder er verläßt das Unternehmen. Wer dann noch private Emails mit geschäftlichen vermischt und dabei auf die Nase fällt, ist selbst schuld.

----------

## Berion

Wenn zu dem Thema noch Fragen offen sein sollten kann ich nur empfehlen auf der Postfix-Mailingliste mal nachzufragen, evtl. gleich mit einem kurzen Umriss um WAS für eine Firma es sich handelt.http://listi.jpberlin.de/mailman/listinfo/postfixbuch-users

Der dort mitlesende RA Kai Bodensiek ist auf dem Gebiet recht firm, sein Vortrag auf der 2.Mailserverkonferenz in Magdeburg dieses Jahr war für mich recht aufschlussreich.

Seine Mailadresse will ich hier nicht einfach so veröffentlichen, sollte Bedarf bestehen => PN an mich  :Wink: 

Gruss

daBerion

----------

